# Anyone Using a 4 door pickup and making profits?



## Khorosho (Aug 21, 2016)

My wife drives her Hybrid with Uber, but I own a 4 door Tacoma (v6), am I just asking to loose money driving such a gas hog for Uber?


----------



## UbOn (Jun 28, 2016)

I see it all the time. Not uncommon. Usually lifted trucks. Huge money loss in my opinion.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Why would you even consider using such a vehicle for transporting people around?

This is a business and using a vehicle that is expensive to run is crazy.

You will simply burn your profits.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You doing this part time ?

If full time, 4 door truck would be better off hot- shot trucking.

Much more money.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

At this moment there's some idiot in front of me doing delivery in a Hummer H3...what a cheesy Uber bag they give them...lol!


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Saw a lifted F150 do a pickup at OAK Airport this evening and then spotted him crossing bay bridge, probably out close to $5.00 in gas by then.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Unfortunately some of us have to use the vehicles we have at the moment. I drive a crown Vic. It's not the best for gas but it's not the worst. Of course I'd rather have a 50 mpg vehicle to save money but it's the vehicle I have to drive with so I'll make the best of it. I just don't speed and I only drive here and there. I sing do extra driving an I try as much add I can't to drive smart an save money that way. Drive what you have an just don't be a lead foot that's where most gas is wasted at..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If a 4 door pick up is what you own then it will make you more money then if you went out and bought a Prius to do it in . Yes gas will cost you a lot more but honestly most V8 trucks will get around 15 mpg if driven with some thought . With gas being $2 a gallon it cost about 13 cents a mile to drive a truck . Yes if you had a prius you're spending about 5 cents a mile but it works 

I doubt any full time drivers are using a v8 truck (unless xl, select or black) most are probably using it for some extra cash or as a bandaid while they are searching for another job . If you work the surge you'll be okay 

I started out in a Twin Turbo 6cyl AWD BMW that got me 19mpg but took premium gas (which is about .70 cents more a gallon) I did it for a couple months (At first I wasn't planning on making this a full time gig ) then bought a VW that gets me around 33mpg and takes regular gas also qualifies for Select . The BMW was paid off so now it's my weekend / track car and I have my VW daily driver. Since I"m full time I put almost 4,000 miles a month on my car the gas savings alone compared to the BMW is over $300 a month my car payment and insurance on the VW are around that . Plus if I'm ever in a pinch I can use the BMW temporarily pax love the lowered stiff ride, loud exhaust and almost 500hp lol


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I drive a 2015 Nissan Frontier 4dr pickup with a topper. First off, I get compliments all the time about how clean my truck is, how surprising it is to be picked up in an Uber or Lyft pickup. It makes airports so much easier, I've never had a person complain about putting stuff in the back, I have the bed extender gate as close as I can get it to the tailgate, and it makes it nice when I pick people up from grocery stores to put the stuff in the back. I also get compliments routinely from people about how much space I have.

Now, the downside, expect to break even. Depending on the shift, if I can do a lot of airports and run the cruise control, even with light traffic, I can average 17.7 mpg, if I all I do is run around town doing short hauls or just suburb hauls, I get about 14.5 to 15.5 mpg, on average I get about 260 miles to a tank of gas, I have to run premium because my truck is chipped, so in my case I have to make $45 per shift or it's not worth it, that's to cover my gas.

In the Denver area, there are at least a dozen mid-size or full-size pickups I see doing this. I know of at least three other guys in Frontiers, two Tacoma's, four or five Dodge Ram 1500's some gas some ecodiesels and two Ram 2500 Power Wagon's (I know they loose money every time), a few F-150's and a couple of F-250's. It's all in how you want to make it work, just know that you will spend more on gas, but at the same time, you will have a unique vehicle.

One thing I find frustrating, I routinely get asked if I am Uber select or Uber Xl, I tell them no, the only reason I don't qualify for select is no leather, which is interesting because I've had people comment that my Uber X pickup is nicer than some of the Uber Select cars they've been in.

If your pickup is higher to get into than a car, even if 2wd, you will want some type of side step or running board. When I first got mine, for the first three months I didn't have side steps (they were being custom built), I had several people complain about this, all I could do was apologize and say they were on order. Once I got my custom steps complete, no one has complained.


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I drive a 2015 Nissan Frontier 4dr pickup with a topper. First off, I get compliments all the time about how clean my truck is, how surprising it is to be picked up in an Uber or Lyft pickup. It makes airports so much easier, I've never had a person complain about putting stuff in the back, I have the bed extender gate as close as I can get it to the tailgate, and it makes it nice when I pick people up from grocery stores to put the stuff in the back. I also get compliments routinely from people about how much space I have.
> 
> Now, the downside, expect to break even. Depending on the shift, if I can do a lot of airports and run the cruise control, even with light traffic, I can average 17.7 mpg, if I all I do is run around town doing short hauls or just suburb hauls, I get about 14.5 to 15.5 mpg, on average I get about 260 miles to a tank of gas, I have to run premium because my truck is chipped, so in my case I have to make $45 per shift or it's not worth it, that's to cover my gas.
> 
> ...


You may want to check out clazzio makers of leather seat covers. Product is impressive and appears oem when installed. It may get you a bump up in vehicle class and more money.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You doing this part time ?
> 
> If full time, 4 door truck would be better off hot- shot trucking.
> 
> Much more money.


SO, he needs to sell his Tacoma, buy at a minimum a 3/4 ton, but preferably 1 ton diesel in order to do hot shot. Let's see, he'll also need increased insurance, a DOT number, shall we continue.


----------

